# Normal adjustment or separation anxiety?



## CattGirl (Jun 10, 2016)

My boyfriend and I recently adopted a year old terrier mix. It's been about a week and I know that's there will be an adjustment period, we're both taking some time off work to spend time with her. But I'm worried about how she acts when we leave. She's attached to me so when I leave she has a mini panic attack that my bf can usually calm her down from but the very few times we both have just left her in the room alone she has reacted negatively. If we close the door she jumps on it, scratches, barks and whines. We started getting her used to the crate and left her in it for 2 minutes and simply left the room and she whined and started trying to dig Into the bottom and started tearing at the blankets.

I talked to some friends and they said that it was normal since we are still in the first week or so but I'm wondering at what point it goes from normal adjustment to separation anxiety. And also, does anyone know of any tips to stop it from becoming separation anxiety?


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

It's only been a week, the adjustment period will definitely be much longer. They are learning their boundaries and getting used to a new place. And crate training can be arduous at first! my dogs will jump and scratch at a door if they are just locked in a room, which I sometimes do if I need to quickly answer the doorbell and usher them into my bedroom quickly. BUT they are both crate trained and are well behaved in their kennels. It took a "cry it out" type method of getting them use to being confined, and lots of consistency. Now they willingly get in. I give them each a sturdy toy to chew on in their kennels, like a hard nylabone, to keep them busy. If your dog isn't destructive with toys then a Kong or puzzle toy filled with treats will keep them occupied. Also calming treats would benefit your dog, Blue Buffalo makes jerky treats called Tranquility with chamomile and lavender. Give about an hour before they are going to be confined/left home alone to help calm anxiety. There are also various aromatherapy options, I use various ones from Pet Essences that makes formulas for separation anxiety, motion sickness etc. I put a few drops in a spray bottle with water and spray their chests and legs and blankets. I leave the tv or radio on. I would start with these things and give a little more time to see if your dog settles in. I'm talking a few months. If things still persist at that point then I'm sure there are lots of members here who have experience with chronic separation anxiety that could help you out more  Congrats on adopting your new family member!!!


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh, also a nice long walk before being left alone helps tire them out and encourage sleep! So hopefully they'll nap in their crates


----------

